# Miniature Crypt ID



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I apologize that I don't have a picture, but I hope that a description may be enough. I bought this plant at Petsmart and it was tagged Crypt. Lucens, but having some C. Lucens in another tank, it definitely is not lucens. This plant is only about 1.5" tall with .25" wide leaves. The new shoots are bright green and the older ones are dark green with brown tiger stripes. It grows very slowly. I enjoy it very much. I got seven individual plants from the pot and now have about ten plants in the bunch. Can anyone help me? I've got a dozen plant books and it isn't in any of them. I tried growing some of the shoots emersed to get a flower, but they all died and I don't want to risk it again. If I can figure out my digital camera and how to post pictures, I'll get one for this thread.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Do the brown stripes run lengthwise along the leaves or crosswise?

See 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=photo+album&match=all&titlesonly=0
for directions on posting pictures in the Photo Album (Aquarium Pictures) Once you have got a photo posted, you can copy the link location of the picture and put the link in a message (use the little icon with a link) or your can copy the image location and put the picture directly in the message (use the little icon with a mountain).


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

the stripes run across the leaf but not in continuous patterns. I haven't figured out the whole focusing on closeups thing on the camera, much less gotten anywhere near learning how to post pictures.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If the stripes run across the leaf, I would suspect that the plant is C. undulata, assuming that the leaves are narrow.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Very narrow. Very slow growing. Very small. Does like bright light though...


----------

